# Desert-Horned Viper for sale



## trueviper

Long-term captive female Cerastes cerastes for sale £75.
About 18" long. 
All offers considered.
Must have valid DWAL.
pm if interested.


----------



## trueviper

Should probably also mention I am based in Warminster, Wiltshire.


----------



## ScottGB

Shame thats one of the snakes I'd like as my first DWA. But I haven't got my room ready or a license yet.


----------



## trueviper

lets have a wee bump shall we? :blush:


----------



## trueviper

ok people I seriously need to sell this viper on to make room so can anyone offer me ANYTHING at all for her?

1st offer most likely accepted


----------



## stacy

pm,d u


----------



## trueviper

anyone? :whistling2:


----------



## hotmanrules

has your viper been sold?thanks love the pic:2thumb:


----------



## Spuddy

hotmanrules said:


> has your viper been sold?thanks love the pic:2thumb:


It was posted in 2009, so yep. I guess so.


----------

